# Fair price for lemon kush?



## tokermac21 (Jul 2, 2010)

Found a Guy who has lemon kush for $20 a gram. I never get good weed around here just regular stuff. This is a rare occurance, I live in Northern Kentucky so ya hard to find good shit around here. I wanna buy 5 grams but that's $100. Is it worth it? I had kush once and regular stuff every other time. Wat would u guys do?


----------



## skinz18 (Jul 2, 2010)

well i stay in scotland (aberdeen) most good shit is 3grams for £50 which is probz around $75 i think .. just haggle get 5 for $80 lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2010)

3g for £50, fuck that! i get charged £20 for a regular 8th which may be 2.5g or i pay £25 for a 3.5g bag

if i paid £13 for 1g of bud i would be PISSED!


----------



## 12benji (Jul 2, 2010)

well here in cali its like 35-50$ for 3.5 of kush but like skins say haggle em!!!!


----------



## 1gamma45 (Jul 2, 2010)

That seems fair. Its over priced imo but still fair. I getting some now 70$ and eight 140$ 1/4 450$ a z. If you rarely get something of this high grade buy it and enjoy. I laugh when people say weed is weed. I say ok let me go pull a 2 footer of my shit and I will meet you in space 20min after you all are done smoking 15 Js of your trash and while your enjoying a fat headach I will still be in space.


I havnt seen anything but high grade shit in so long I forgot what a seed looked like untill I bought some from nirvana lol.


----------



## obamasmokesweed (Jul 2, 2010)

$20 a gram is ok but id try to see if you can get the 1/4 for $100


----------



## dam612 (Jul 2, 2010)

yea 20$ a gram is standard for banging buds. but yea ide try to cop a 1/4 for 100$ most dealers will do this or like 105 something stupid


----------



## LetricBud (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd say that 20$ per gram is his street price...Usually distributors will give you better prices for larger amounts...I wouldnt pay more than $10 per gram of kush.


----------



## KillerKYKush (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah where you live in NKY? i live in northern ky and its hard to find good kush.


----------



## BigNate (Oct 28, 2012)

obamasmokesweed said:


> $20 a gram is ok but id try to see if you can get the 1/4 for $100


This!! 20 a G is what it goes for around here at least. I sell different types of kush at work 25 a G easy all the time. You should really ask him for the Quarter for the 100. Thats what usually is for 100 not 5, 7.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Oct 28, 2012)

*Half Gram* - $10
*Gram *- $15
*Dub *- $20
*Half 8 *- $25-$30
*Eighth *- $50-60
*Quarter *- $85
*Half Ounce* - $150
*Ounce *- $260

Btw you ain't gonna get lemon kush from that nigga' lol.


----------



## daguatero (Oct 29, 2012)

Rip off bro


----------



## infinitihigh (Dec 22, 2012)

Such a big rip off! been over 7 years since I have bought expensive weed and the most I ever paid was 300 a zip.


----------

